# Vintage trains at the New York Transit Museum, Brooklyn



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

The New York Transit Museum in Brooklyn is great day out for transport buffs!

Located inside a disused railway station, there's vintage carriages on the old station platforms and loads of stuff about building the network.






Anyone been?

http://www.urban75.org/blog/old-trains-galore-at-the-new-york-transit-museum-brooklyn/


----------



## 1927 (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed Ed, its a great place and you dont have to be a transport buff. i dont supoose iether of us is a real anorak but we both obviously enjoyed it!


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 5, 2011)

Ed - please dont say you havent been there before ! 

Great place , my second home in NYC - especially the signal tower where you can see "rea" trains on the IND system. As you know - it was originally part of the system - the "HH" local which was a bit like the Aldwych branch , - but lesser used. Would have been part of a much bigger plan called the "Second System" A godsend for visitors and film makers - some of the "Taking of Pelham 123" original was done at Hoyt - Schemerhorn station.


----------



## petee (Jul 6, 2011)

that top photo is of one the 'bluebirds' that took me more times than i can count to the world's fair.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 6, 2011)

The "Bluebirds" - (R33 and R36) which ended their lives as "Redbirds" !


----------



## 1927 (Jul 6, 2011)

petee said:


> that top photo is of one the 'bluebirds' that took me more times than i can count to the world's fair.


 
Ed loves the Bluebirds!!!


----------



## petee (Jul 6, 2011)

EDIT: i can't see the image i just posted.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 9, 2011)

Cant work out how to paste it on - but if you google on Youtube , "Subway to the Worlds Fair" - you can  pick up a cheesy ad for the new cars introduced for this service - 15 cents a journey , any time of day or night , complete with stereotypical NYC cop on board.


----------

